# GURbani Or GURUbani ?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 2, 2004)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh.

some have a notion that there are two words and they are different.

GURbani to mean ALL BANI that is in the Guru Granth sahib Jee and is today our SHABAD GURU..

While GURUbani is meant to convey the actual BANI written ONLY by the Sikh GURUS....and this excludes Bhagat bani, Bani of Sunder Ji, Bhatt Swaiyehs, Bani of Sheikh Farid...

I think it is a MISCONCEPTION to separate the two....I put that there is ONLY ONE - GURBANI and that is ALL that in the GURU GRANTH SAHIB JEE which is our Shabad Guru.  We should NOT try and SEFREGATE the Sikh Gurus from the others...for that would be tantamount to going agaisnt our GURU JI, who intentionally "brought all the others on board", placed them on the same TAKHAT as themsleves and installed their Bani as well as their own on the Same Shabad GURU Platform of GURU GRANTH JI which is reverred by all sikhs as our GURU.

These people are either just playing semantics wth words ( IN the GURU GRANTH SAHIB JEE the woirds GUR and GURU are interchangeably used..so it can be GURbani and GURUbani ) or they have a hidden agenda to try and separate the Bhagats and others from the GURUS and create an artifical divide and negate the entire work and philosophy of our GURUS.

Jarnail Singh


----------



## Arvind (Dec 2, 2004)

Writings of All those in Guru Granth Sahib ji have equal stature for me, as they all make Gurubani. In that sense, the explanation to differentiate Gurbani and Gurubani doesnt make any sense. Shabad Guru spoke through the mouth of those souls in human form at that time, those blessed souls.

Regards.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 2, 2004)

i think Gyani has practically a very valid point... 

i was confused while naming my baby... whether 'Gurmastak Singh' or 'Gurumastak Singh' ... but now after reading this article by Gyani ji... i believe Gurmastak Singh is the right choice baby... 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Arvind (Dec 2, 2004)

Off-Topic: Congratulations young GMS de Papa ji


----------

